# ما قدرة جهاز التكييف بالحصان



## ann1 (26 يونيو 2009)

ما قدرة جهاز التكييف بالحصان لتركيبه فى مساحة 30 م مربع؟
وهل هناك عداد كهرباء اكبر من 40 امبير لغرض منزلى؟


----------



## مازن45 (26 يونيو 2009)

قدرة الجهاز بالحصان حوالي 4 حصان ولكن الكهرباء ماليش فيها


----------



## ASDDAPOR (26 يونيو 2009)

عامه قدرة الجهاز من 4الى5 حصان حسب المكان ودرجة الحرارة اما عن العداد 40 امبير كويس ستحمل الجهاز5 حصان عادى لكن فاتورة الكهربة هتكون كبيرة


----------



## شيخ الحارة (27 يونيو 2009)

30 متر مربع تأخذ تقريباً 2.5 طن تبريد .
يعني استهلاك المكيف حوالي 3 كيلو وات
يعني حوالي 4 حصان مثل ما قال الأخوة
و لكني أردت أن أحسبها بطريقتي .
بارك الله فيكم ....


----------



## حسن حنفى (27 يونيو 2009)

هل هناك معادلة لحساب قدرةالتكييف بالنسبة لمساحةالسطح


----------



## شيخ الحارة (27 يونيو 2009)

استأذن الأخ ann1 و أرد
أخ حسن المعادلات تقريبية يعني مثلاً أنا حسبت القدرة على أساس لكل 13.7 متر مربع
1 طن تبريد و هناك معادلات تأخذ ارتفاع السقف في الاعتبار و في الحاللات التي يوجد
بها آلات كبيرة يجب حساب الحمل الحراري بدقة و وضع معامل أمان .


----------



## ابن العميد (27 يونيو 2009)

بعض الحسابات بتتعمل 1000 بي تي يو لكل متر مربع يعني 30 م2 تضربها في 1000 يطلع 30000 بي تي يو\ساعة يعني 2.5طن تبريدي و الكهرباء تبقي حوالي 3.2ك و يعني حوالي اربعة حصان (نفس ماقال الشباب) وطبعا الارتفاعات لو هتتغير يبقي ليها حسابات تانية


----------



## كريم احمد على (30 مارس 2011)

تاكيدا على اجابة 4 حصان او ما يعادل 2984 وات وشكرا


----------



## مهندس محمد المرسى (13 يوليو 2012)

*الاخوه الكرام السؤال المتر المكعب له كم من الحصان؟ او بمعنى اخر الحصان يناسب لتبريد حجم مقداره كام متر مكعب؟*


----------



## hazemfahd (13 يوليو 2012)

الحصان الواحد بيغطى 8 م مربع
يبقى هتحتاج 3.75حصان ولاتوجد هذه القدرة نختار ما هو اعلى منها تكون 4 حصان مهندس حازم أحمد


----------

